# Frakno Frame for Thymol Evaporation



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Has anyone tried this?? If you have what are your opinions?

http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman/fraknoframe.html


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Or the Brooks-Knight frame???

http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman/brooksknight.html


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Interesting. I've only heard of Thymol from a fogger; does it sublime or offgas, like menthol?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks my understanding Ben. It's dependant on temperature.

Wish someone made and sold the frames....... I'd give it a go.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I'd be interested to give one a try. I just bought some Api-Life Var at a premium price. The active ingredient is thymol....


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Especially when thymol goes for about $75 a kilo....


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Where is the best place to buy thymol (in smallish quantities)?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

If I remember correctly Axtman has used Thymol crystals in his hives. He posted the amount and temperatures I think, along with how he put them in the hive. PM him, or search his posts.

Too much evaporation of Thymol will kill bees. Use with caution.

[ June 21, 2006, 08:49 AM: Message edited by: MichaelW ]


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Sundance . . .

>Wish someone made and sold the frames . . .

Try "E.H. THORNE (Beehives) LTD.", theres a link in "your" link.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I saw that Dave but was hoping for something on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## louis1st (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi
i am based in the uk, and have actually just tried it on a very weak hive.

I have noticed more dead varroas at the entrance, but I have been feeding syrup with salt at the same time so can't really be certain these dead varroas are because of the thymol

i have never noticed any strong thymol smell around the hive, but it may well be because it was not warm enough.From my experience, I don't think it's good enough to knock down the varroa population enough for what we need.

instead of buying such a frame, why don't you just use a nicot type plastic queen cage (or jenter), put some thymol in it wrapped in some aluminium sheet but open at the top so the thymol can evaporate, and just insert the cage in the centre of the brood chamber?

just a thought!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

>"i have never noticed any strong thymol smell around the hive"

With Apilife-Var, the smell is very strong. I would think you would want that with the crystals for it to work.

>"instead of buying such a frame,..." 

The pics I remember seeing where someone was trying it used a similar sized and less technical thing as you describe.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Sundance . . .

Why do you want to buy something








You could simply place 1 teaspoon of Thymol crystals in a jar lid and place on queen excluder directly over brood frames.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>You could simply place 1 teaspoon of Thymol crystals in a jar lid and place on queen excluder directly over brood frames.

But the bees will haul it out the door...


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

What about that guy in ABJ that soaked coasters in a thymol solution, and placed them on his hives?

as said, experiment with caution.


----------



## Art Lee (Feb 13, 2004)

http://www.everydayhenna.com/thymol.html
I found this place to get thymol. Has anyone tried them? I was thinking about putting a teaspoon of crystals in a small container with a #8 screen cover. Would this control both mites?
Thanks, Art


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Thymol evaporating in a hive has been proven to control mites.

However,
The good thing about Apilife-var and Apigaurd is they have worked out a good thymol delivery method that gives continous evaporation of thymol without giving too much evaporation, when used as directed. Too much evaporation will kill bees. Too little evaporation will not control mites. 
So, with the crystals you would be experimenting.

When using Apilife-Var, The hive should smell very strong throughout the treatment period. Read the instructions to both Apilife-Var and Apiguard to get an idea of the treatment procedure.

[ June 26, 2006, 09:07 AM: Message edited by: MichaelW ]


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

Art, I believe that Everydayhenna may be out of business. Last year I bought a kilo of thymol from them. The order was delivered. Later that year there was a post on this forum about an order that was paid for, check was cashed but order was not delivered. It was found out later after much work that the owner, a lady had died.
Walt


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Walt is correct, everyday henna is out of biz

Wintersun Chemical out of California
still handles it.


----------

